# كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز بالمقطم



## مونيكا 57 (3 يونيو 2009)

*كنيسة    سمعان الخراز بالمقطم                              ​*


----------



## SALVATION (3 يونيو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك مارثا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يونيو 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يونيو 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يونيو 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *تسلم ايدك مارثا*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ponponayah (3 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى جدااااا يا مارثا على الصور الجميلة 
انا بحب الكنيسة دى اوووووى 
ميرسى يا قمر 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ميرسى جدااااا يا مارثا على الصور الجميلة
> انا بحب الكنيسة دى اوووووى
> ميرسى يا قمر
> يسوع يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يونيو 2009)

جميلة جدا جدا جدا

رحتها و مكنتش عاوزة امشي من جمالها

تعدي تتفرجي على الرسومات المحفورة تتاملي ساعة فيهم وماتشبعيش

فن وجمال و اصرار و عزيمة نتيجتهم اجمل مكان في مصر بجد

ميرسي حبيبتي على الصور الرائعة دي

واحلى تقييم كمان

بركة القديس سمعان الخراز تكون معاكي ومع الجميع امين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

*تعرفى يا مارثا انا بعشق المكان ده خااااااالص ولما بروحه ببقى مش عاوزه امشى 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الصور الجميله
تستحقى التقييم *


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

شيء رائع وجميل  يا مارثا

تشكرات 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميلة جدا جدا جدا
> 
> رحتها و مكنتش عاوزة امشي من جمالها
> 
> ...


*
أشكرك حبيبتى فراشة
وأنا كمان بحب المكان دة 
وهو فعلا من أجمل وأروع الأماكن فى مصر ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تعرفى يا مارثا انا بعشق المكان ده خااااااالص ولما بروحه ببقى مش عاوزه امشى
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الصور الجميله
> تستحقى التقييم *



*أشكرك حبيبتى دونا
أنا لما بروح بحس بمشاعر كتيرة
بمجد الرب عشان  معجزة نقل جبل المقطم
وبنبهر وأمجد الرب لما أشوف صورة العدرا والسيد المسيح التى لم تنحتها يد بشرية
وإنما منحوتة بيد ربانية
وبنبهر لما اشوف مغارات بالجبل أصبحت كنائس
ولما بسمع كم المعجزات التى تحدث فى هذا المكان
إنه مكان يد ربنا فيه وهذا سر جماله وسبب الراحه النفسية التى يجس بها كل من يذهب إلى هناك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شيء رائع وجميل  يا مارثا
> 
> تشكرات
> 
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (4 يونيو 2009)

*هى بجد رائعة انا رحتها كذا مرة
كمان الكنيسة الى اتحرقت الاثرية والنقوش الطبيعية الى لقوها موجودة بركة كبيرة وشكلها رااائع
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الصور الرائعة ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هى بجد رائعة انا رحتها كذا مرة
> كمان الكنيسة الى اتحرقت الاثرية والنقوش الطبيعية الى لقوها موجودة بركة كبيرة وشكلها رااائع
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الصور الرائعة ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*رووووووعة بجد من الاماكن اللي بحبها جدا
مرسيه ليكي يا مارثا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا يا مارثا ​ 
ميرررسى على الصور 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2009)

*الصور جمييلة
والمكان راائع
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووعة بجد من الاماكن اللي بحبها جدا
> مرسيه ليكي يا مارثا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا مارثا ​
> ميرررسى على الصور
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الصور جمييلة
> والمكان راائع
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لسكى مارثا للمجهود الرائع


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> شكرا لسكى مارثا للمجهود الرائع
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 يونيو 2009)

*مرسىىىى اوى
على الصور الحلوه ده 
اصلى بحب الكنيسه ده اوى
*


----------



## H O P A (4 يونيو 2009)

*الكنيسة دي بجد تحفة ,,, و ابونا سمعان رئيس الدير فعلاً راعيها ,,, شكراً علي الصور ,,,*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يونيو 2009)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *مرسىىىى اوى
> على الصور الحلوه ده
> اصلى بحب الكنيسه ده اوى
> *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يونيو 2009)

H O P A قال:


> *الكنيسة دي بجد تحفة ,,, و ابونا سمعان رئيس الدير فعلاً راعيها ,,, شكراً علي الصور ,,,*​


----------



## emadhakim (5 يونيو 2009)

للرب الارض و ملؤها


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يونيو 2009)

emadhakim قال:


> للرب الارض و ملؤها


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مارثا
على الصور الرائعة 
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووورة يا مارثا 

عنجد صور رائعة لمكان اروع 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مارثا
> على الصور الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مشكووووووووووورة يا مارثا
> 
> عنجد صور رائعة لمكان اروع
> الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تعرفى يا مارثا انا بعشق المكان ده خااااااالص ولما بروحه ببقى مش عاوزه امشى
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الصور الجميله
> تستحقى التقييم *


----------



## tena_tntn (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا يامرثا علي الصور


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> شكرا جدا يامرثا علي الصور


----------



## بنت كلوج (8 نوفمبر 2009)

+اختى مونيكا مجهود رااااااائع ربنا يباركك:sami73::big29:


----------



## ارووجة (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كنيسة رائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

حقيقى كنيسه رائعه جدا والرسومات المحفورة على الجبل فن يجنن
ميرسى مونيكا​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> +اختى مونيكا مجهود رااااااائع ربنا يباركك:sami73::big29:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> كنيسة رائعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حقيقى كنيسه رائعه جدا والرسومات المحفورة على الجبل فن يجنن
> ميرسى مونيكا*
> ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> *تسلم ايدك مارثا*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​



*ميرسى أخى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اتشرف بان اعمل خادما بالكنيسة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اليعازر (10 نوفمبر 2011)

كنيسة جميلة جدا..

شكرا مونيكا.....

الرب يباركك.


----------



## rania79 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

دير رائع وتحفة فنية 
ميرس لحضرتك


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

روعه روعه روعه
تسلم أيدك
يسوع يباركك


----------

